

Show HN: Analyzed 30k images from 300 art blogs to find the most popular art - chrischen
http://www.arthunted.com

======
onion2k
You describe your site as "Every day we analyze over 30,000 images from over
300 blogs to surface trending artwork, photography, and design.", but you've
gone some way to show that there's no such thing as "trending artwork".
Analysing 300 blogs and finding that the most popular images are only featured
on 9 of them demonstrates that there _isn 't_ a trend that sites follow, or if
there is it's indistinguishable from randomness.

~~~
chrischen
It crawls 300 sites and scans the images from just the front page, and it does
this daily. 30k images includes a bit of fluff, which is trimmed down, so the
actual real images from articles is a bit smaller. This was also from the
initial scan, so a daily yield of only the newly discovered images is probably
only around 5k.

The crossover would be a lot larger if I ran this from say a week of submitted
articles (whereas right now it's a crossover of basically front page articles
from 1-2 days).

If you compare this to hypem.com, the collisions are actually as frequent if
not more, considering hypem.com gets updated about once a week.

------
chrischen
Brief summary: Did a shallow scan of just the front pages of 300 art blogs.
Initially pulled in about 30k images, with a daily additions being about 5000.

I used pHash to dedupe images and tally votes for every unique "art" piece.

